# Windows 10 ping not working, internet is fine.



## de.das.dude (May 17, 2020)

So i was trying to trouble shoot network issues (GTA V wasnt working correctly) and  i discovered that i cannot ping anything other than my own IP.
Currently all adapter settings are set to default. Router has assigned fixed address to my desktop, i use it for file streaming.

I always get Request timed out when pinging anything other than my own IP. Even the router doesnt work.
I can run ping utility on the router though, and its fine.

No antivirus.

I have looked everywhere and the solution is to check the internet and or set default adapter settings....


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2020)

Have you checked your Windows firewall and looked at the default rule for echo requests?


----------



## birdie (May 17, 2020)

Start with resetting Windows Firewall settings: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-troubleshoot-and-fix-windows-10s-firewall-problems


----------



## miller11 (May 22, 2020)

When I was facing such problems - it was all about antivirus. In my case it was ESET.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 22, 2020)

miller11 said:


> When I was facing such problems - it was all about antivirus. In my case it was ESET.


i dont have any yet. I havent gotten around to checking the firewall settings. Covid has thrown work off schedule


----------



## erpguy53 (May 27, 2020)

have you tried using ipconfig.exe /flushdns and then restarting your computer?
or even rebooting or restarting your router?

win10 ping.exe cmd tool working fine for me - no AV and using WD (aka windows defender)


----------

